# fritz!pci doesnt work anymore (fcpci.o fails)

## akb

hi,

i had my fritz!pci running for a few months now, but after upgrading to this new ebuild i cannot get it back running. the funny thing: even the old version doesnt work any more and i dont know why  :Sad: 

i tried many things, like setting -O2 instead of -O3 in make.conf, applying the in the new ebuild included patch manually, compiling it manually, "re"merging (unmerge & emerge) it, nothing works  :Sad: 

the errors are always the same:

- if i try the old ebuild it tells me the module was compiled with an other version of gcc

- if i try the new ebuild by emerging it i get a patch errror (couldnt apply #1 of #1 or something) and my pc freezes when insmodding it (after telling me the taint-warning)

- if i try it by compiling it manually (with or without applying the patch) it freezes too

does anyone know how to fix that?  :Sad: 

----------

## f.kater

I've got exactly the same problem.

I am not sure but maybe HiSax driver are a substitute for fcpci? I'll try that now.

----------

## f.kater

Ok, to whom it may concern:

In the following way I got fcpci working:

* Compile the new kernel with capi support (not HiSax) *exactly* like it is recommended in your FritzCard help file: Certain modules have to be loaded as modules! Otherwise fcpci won't be loaded correctly later. Reboot.

* Don't use the fcpci make/make install way. Otherwise you may get an error message like "missing symbols" later. If you have already done so delete fcpci.o and do "emerge fcpci".

* emerge capi4k-utils

* rc-update add capi default

* update-modules

* get the file capi.conf and put it into /etc/. (Btw: I took it from an older download packet from avm.de for SuSE7.3)

----------

## akb

mh k, i'll try it.

an amazing thing:

i thought i had solved it with aholler's help, but it didnt really work.

first i changed the /etc/init.d/capi to modprobe fcpci before starting capiinit and so on, i thought it worked. but when i rebooted it freezed at an other point: when starting c2faxrecv. fcpci loaded correctly, but with c2faxrecv there was this freeze again.

well, just wanted to mention this, i'll try what you posted later, thx for this tipps  :Smile: 

----------

## Wishmaster

 *akb wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  fcpci loaded correctly, but with c2faxrecv there was this freeze again.
> 
> 

 

Hello, 

i exactly have the same problem at the moment with capiinfo. Everything seems to work well, no errors or so, but when i try to start capiinfo my pc freezes completly and only a reboot helps.

For hints i'm very pleased.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## akb

i tried it now, but it didnt help. the pc still freezes within the boot sequence  :Sad: 

seems that many people have such problems, but where to report a bug? i still dont know if its related to capi4k-utils, fcpci or anything else...  :Sad: 

----------

## Wishmaster

I have exactly followed the instructions above, but there is no difference, my pc freezes.

 :Sad: 

----------

## IWBCMAN

I am not sure what exactly has changed which is leading to all of these errors. I got fcpci setup with my fritz pci ISDN card a while back and use it as an answering/fax machine, hooked up through a mysql database for recording numbers and names in a phonebook, and with squirrelmail so that I can access messages, which are stored as mp3's, remotely via the web. 

When I first went about trying to set this up I found that the fcpi ebuild worked fine- I used this for perhaps 2-3 months. Then I made the transistion to 1.4(ie. updating glibc/gcc) and I also got errors about incorrect gcc version.  There was a 6-week period where I could not get it up and running. I emailed avm and they told me that they did not support gentoo, but they did inform of there newest driver which I downloaded from their site and installed via make/make install. Since then I have used their package and everything has worked fine( I am using gcc-3.2.2-r1 and glibc 2.3.2-pre1)- I think I may have copied the module.h from my gentoo-2.4.20 kernel (/usr/include/linux) to /usr/include/linux/ -but I am sure if I did or if this helped.....

----------

## akb

well, afaik the ebuild uses the newest source from avm...  :Sad: 

----------

## f.kater

akb, some time has passed that I've read this thread:

I solved the problem with a vanilla kernel 2.4.19. Don't use 2.4.20. I got it to run this way. It's because the avm module is expecting 2.4.19. (Maybe meanwhile there is a new version.)

----------

## Wishmaster

I solved the problem by disabling the smp support in the kernel. And of course i use version 2.4.20.

Try disabling the smp support.

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

